# peptide pro clomid



## RISE (Jul 22, 2015)

First time using these guys and grabbed some clomid and Nolva.  Haven't used the Nolva yet bc I still have some left over from Extreme, but let me tell you about the clomid.  HOLY SHIT.  If you have ever had Ouzu straight, that's what this shit feels like going down.  If you haven't had Ouzu, imagine taking a shot if patron that was left in your car all day.  That's what this shit feels like going down.  Not to mention the taste is putrid.  That's my warning for you guys.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm using their stane atm and will write a review as soon as I get my blood work results to back it up, but product, price and service is excellent in my book.
The taste however is just like what you described, I kinda got used to it but the first intake is a shock.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 22, 2015)

yup straight isopropyl i take it?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah that's how their anastrozole is too.

Oh and I like my patron warm


----------



## Magical (Jul 22, 2015)

Believe it or not you will get used to the taste


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2015)

Reminds me of this drol I tried once. Peppermint in everclear. It's like drinking mouthwash.  I take a big sip of water tilt my head back and shoot the drol in and swallow before I could taste it. Then chug water right after to chase it all down.


----------



## jreadman23 (Jul 22, 2015)

I just got some when they had that sale 15 weeks I'll find out how it tastes


----------

